# Papamoa



## brand180208

Hello


We recently came to NZ for interviews and although my Husband interviewed in Tauranga and Mount Maunganui...we never went to Papamoa
Since coming back to the UK, an opportunity has arisen in Papamoa but I know very little about the area

We have a 4 year old Daughter who will start school in January and loves being outdoors
All jobs start in term 1 - as my Husband is a teacher so I just wanted some general advice on the location for families etc

Thank you
Rebecca


----------



## sweetas

Hi there,

I can't provide the most up-to-date information but seeing as you've had no other replies so far...

Papamoa is in between Te Puke and Mt Maunganui. We lived there in the late 1980s and my father commuted to work in central Tauranga. He was pretty fit and would often cycle to work. The lovely white sand beaches of Mt Maunganui extend right the way along that coastline and we visited the beach every day for walks/swims. I still have vivid memories of the clouds reflected in the wet sand after a storm and of watching the fishermen surfcasting. The sand dunes provide a nice visual barrier between the beach and the built environment. At that time it was a small community of young families, retirees and a few alternative types.

In the 1990s there was a huge building boom and many developer-lead subdivisions plus some extra retirement villages were built on the large stretches of flat farmland there. Quite a few properties were built with larger homes on quite small sections. If you would be purchasing a home there, I would be thorough at checking out whether the building is weathertight. The era of the building boom there coincides with NZ's "leaking building" problems. It was during this era that the Palm Beach Plaza shopping mall was built and Bayfair at the Mount was enlarged (Bayfair is the largest shopping mall complex in the Tauranga area). A couple of new primary schools were also added.

I can't comment on what the primary schools there are currently like. The secondary school at the Mount has traditionally not had as good a reputation as Tauranga Boys', Tauranga Girls' and Bethlehem College, although I wouldn't know if things are different these days. 

Maybe someone else can bring you up to date on what the community and schools are presently like for families. At least that is a bit of background!


----------



## brand180208

Thank you for the information you provided


Regards Rebecca


----------



## inhamilton

Papamoa and Mount Maunganui are virtually one and the same these days. In my opinion, the best beach in the country, which your husband may have noted on his visit to The Mount 
Papamoa itself, arising from an extension of Mount Maunganui basically, is mainly a fairly new town. Back in the 70's it was basically just a camping ground and a school. Sections are very expensive though (because of the location) and it's very busy, especially during summer.
Good luck. I think you'll like it, if you liked the look of The Mount.


----------



## jenswaters

Up-to-date info...

Papamoa (fondly known as "Pommie-moa" due the number of expats who move there due to the beautiful beach lifestyle) is growing in size. In fact, they are improving the highway around there. This will go some way to reducing the traffic congestion for people commuting to Tauranga. Again, take the word "congestion" with a pinch of salt...it still is NOTHING compared to UK rush-hour!
It is laid-back and lovely. The schools there are great (I'm a high school teacher, and can recommend all of the primary schools in the area...my friend's husband is a principal at one of the primary schools).
It is a great move, and I can guarantee that you will not regret it at all


----------



## KiwiMich

*Fabulous Papamoa*

Hi Rebecca, I moved from Papamoa with my husband to the UK due to my husband being offered a job here, so I have moved the other way but I can recommend a move to Papamoa. My sister has three children that went to primary schools in Papamoa and the kids loved them. There is lots of outdoor activities for children and my nieces and nephew loved going to junior life saving classes on the beach, starting from when they were around 5 years old. The beach outdoor lifestyle is fabulous and Papamoa is a very friendly community. My nieces and nephew are into loads of sports and Sophie the eldest is a keen surfer. Even though Papamoa is a lot busier than when I lived there 10 years ago it is still much better than living somewhere like Auckland, which is expensive and crowded. Papamoa has a great laidback, holiday atmosphere and is a wonderful place to bring up kids. Mount Maunganui is also great place and just up the road but is more expensive for housing as it is more of a holiday destination. Papamoa used to be just beach huts many years ago but now has many new housing developments, fantastic shopping with an indoor and outdoor mall and all the facilities you will need. Prices for homes at the moment are not too bad but I hear they are going up. There are loads of UK Expats living there, a family have just moved next to my sister in Palm Beach. If you do decide to go, I will be in Papamoa on holiday for a few months from January 2014, so if you want to meet up for a chat or need any help just message me on here and I will give you my sister's phone number so you contact me. There are loads of great coffee places to go to in Papamoa and the Mount.  My sister can tell you all about the schools as well.
Good luck and I wish you all the best, I know it is a tough decision to move so far away.
Michelle


----------



## brand180208

Thanks guys

You've been very helpful

It made us laugh when we were driving around in June - as people talked about rush hours but we didn't think it was busy at all!!!

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## davidamackay

Well, we've just bought a holiday home on the beach in Papamoa, currently I'm living and working in Auckland but the Tauranga/Papamoa area is the only other part if NZ that I'd consider living in.

Fabulous beach from the Mount all the way along to Papamoa East, but unlike other beachy places we've seen there are plenty of facilities so it's liveable. We found many other lovely places are great to holiday at, but too limited to make a life there.

Someone here mentioned small sections with houses in Papamoa, if you've come from a UK town or city you probably won't find the garden too small at all... ;-)


----------



## brand180208

We're living in Cornwall (Redruth)

We're waiting on contracts but my husband may have the choice of a job in either the Mount and/or Papamoa
So originally we were thinking of living in Tauranga and commuting but I'm kind of thinking I like the sound of Papamoa now!!

Won't make a decision until the contracts have been received as there's a job in North Shore, Auckland aswell but that is a lot more expensive compared to Tauranga and Papamoa.

My only worry is that - if we live in the cheaper areas...
A) We will always have to travel to get to other holiday destinations (like Cornwall)
B) Our Daughter may have limited opportunities when selecting career paths in the future (like Cornwall) unless she moves out of the area

Thank you again
Rebecca


----------



## Debs78

Hi Rebecca

I am from the uk and living in papamoa. I have lived here now 2 years and love papamoa it's a lovely area to bring children up especially being so close to the beautiful beach. I have a 6 year old daughter and she goes to Te Akau Ki Papamoa school and she loves it 

Good luck with your move

Debbie


----------



## davidamackay

brand180208 said:


> We're living in Cornwall (Redruth)
> 
> We're waiting on contracts but my husband may have the choice of a job in either the Mount and/or Papamoa
> So originally we were thinking of living in Tauranga and commuting but I'm kind of thinking I like the sound of Papamoa now!!
> 
> Won't make a decision until the contracts have been received as there's a job in North Shore, Auckland aswell but that is a lot more expensive compared to Tauranga and Papamoa.
> 
> My only worry is that - if we live in the cheaper areas...
> A) We will always have to travel to get to other holiday destinations (like Cornwall)
> B) Our Daughter may have limited opportunities when selecting career paths in the future (like Cornwall) unless she moves out of the area
> 
> Thank you again
> Rebecca


It's not really a commute, 10 minutes to/from either of those places. In terms of holidays, well you'll have to travel regardless, whether within NZ or overseas (fly from Auckland, 3hrs drive).

As far as I'm concerned, if I had my time over I wouldn't have come to Auckland, I wish I'd had a job opportunity in the Tauranga area - better weather, traffic, house prices and a way better standard of living for your money. 

It may be me, but I don't believe in making life-changing decisions around your childrens' future employment prospects - you're coming to NZ, the chances are they'd move away anyway and it can take 2 hours to get across Auckland on a bad day...


----------



## haydensteinz85

brand180208 said:


> Hello We recently came to NZ for interviews and although my Husband interviewed in Tauranga and Mount Maunganui...we never went to Papamoa Since coming back to the UK, an opportunity has arisen in Papamoa but I know very little about the area We have a 4 year old Daughter who will start school in January and loves being outdoors All jobs start in term 1 - as my Husband is a teacher so I just wanted some general advice on the location for families etc Thank you Rebecca


 The mount and papamoa are part of Tauranga stop making out like they are separated


----------

